# Can you suffocate falling in Deep Powder?



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

YES YOU CAN. Same as a tree well, same as an avalanche. My only comment on the subject is I treat the powder snow like the ocean; giving amazing respect utilizing critical decision making, and using the newest protections like Avalung and for avalanches, the airbag. At the least, ride with a partner and practice leap frogging on non-pow days to get used to stoping to watch. 

Saw this topic title on another message board and liked the title and approach. Brought out a great discussion from veterans and tons of hits. I know we have a tree well thread, but we can move this later this summer. Might as well spam a little this time of year to educate. 

Someone there, mentioned using any face covering to help when falling in deep pow, but I actually do the opposite. I feel like I need the sense of breathing the air when in deep pow.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Nothing like lawn darting into 8 feet of pow head first my first time riding out west in the winter. Shit can kill you people don't realize that at all. I've definitely choked on my fair share of white stuff (insert gay sexual reference).


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

^ If you swallow that shit.........I hear it's good for your skin tone! ^


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

and it doesn't need to be very deep...2nd day out this year, headered on a 20" poo day 5 feet from the groomed...cough cough cough


----------



## Poonicorn (Dec 8, 2012)

Haha I'm generally considered a big uncoordinated guy, and I've ended up upside down in a big pile of the sweet stuff a few times and have been happy to have some friends around lol


----------



## Snurf (Jan 23, 2012)

As others have said, yes you can certainly suffocate by falling into deep powder.

IME you can experience severe breathing difficulties riding through deep, dry powder as well. You have to learn when to take a breath (usually coming out of a turn) if you're riding in blower or you won't get enough air. 

This is true even with a mask on. The pressure of the snow can surprise you if you get a full face shot.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

You def can. Doesn't need to be all that deep nor that far off-piste. Being buried is very disorienting...


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I think I'll get that avalung, for the peace of mind.


----------



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

AIRider said:


> I think I'll get that avalung, for the peace of mind.


I have one for when i'm out of bounds.

It's something but i wish i had an airbag.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Nothing like lawn darting into 8 feet of pow head first my first time riding out west in the winter. Shit can kill you people don't realize that at all. I've definitely choked on my fair share of white stuff (insert gay sexual reference).


No gay references here. I was thinking:


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Be careful out there this weekend east coasters!!!


----------



## Sincraft (Sep 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> Yep! Totally and deep snow is part of the NARSID issue. I have totally buried myself on the insane 4-5 feet dumps we get in the Cascades. Catch a toe edge and face plant and your world goes dark quickly. It's no joke and people have died from it.


I wish we had half that snow at a time.


----------



## rwspear (Mar 26, 2012)

just dont bail

=)


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Since I don't get enough air breathing through the nose, I have to ride with open mouth. I try to concentrate to aat least grit my teeth.
Worst thing happening to me was when I hit a fence pole hidden in light dry snow. The following crash happend so unexpected and fast, I lost orientation and got stuck head down (vertical) with the arms bent backwards. Was very hard not to panik. Was glad to wear the face mask cause I'm shure my mouth was wide open while crasing.


----------



## danzo (Nov 19, 2012)

I wish I had this worry, moving out west soon times!


----------

